# Cats eating from my plate



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

Everytime I try to eat, my kitten would jump to my lap and try to eat my food. Why? How do I discourage her. Thanks.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Give her a firm "no" and persistently put her down. She's just a kitten, so it may take her awhile to learn, but she'll get it eventually. Also, do _not_ give her table scraps, as this will only encourage her to regard what is on your plate as food that she is allowed to eat.
Teaching kittens how to behave can sometimes be a long and frustrating process, but eventually they learn, and it's worth it to have a well-behaved cat.

Good luck!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, I don't know what works for other people, but this works for me. 

Whenever Thomas would try to get into my food I just push him away, gently. Or I move the food away from him. He still struggles with it a little bit when it's something I'm eating, but when I'm serving up his dinner he knows now that he can't get any food until I put the bowl in his "spot" on the counter. He doesn't even try to take some anymore.

I think that sooner or later he will completely understand and stop trying to steal. This method worked for Kitty who is a perfect princess when it comes to my food. She's so cute. If I take out an ice cream bar or something she knows I'll share. She'll come and sit next to me and wait patiently until I offer her a lick.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

*I hope you find resolution to this problem...and when you do- please let me know.*

Addison is 6 months old now and she's relentless. I can't leave ANYTHING unattended. I can't get up to get a napkin without finding her on the table eating off my plate. If I am with my food, she'll jump up and try to eat it off my plate, she'll even push my hand out of the way with her head to get to my food. If I eat in the living room in front of the t.v. this is where she is the worst...she will literally climb on ME and reach where ever she needs to in order to get to my food - she smacked a rigatoni off of my fork when i was carrying it to my mouth last night. This cat is bad, bad, bad. She knocks drinks over trying to stick her face inside. She'll eat anything and she really, really, really LOVES bread.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Since this is a behavior I can control 100% of the time, since it only occurs in my presence, punishment is appropriate in this case. (See http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... tbehavior1)
I use canned air (the computer "air duster" cans) to keep my food dry and my cats away from my plate. Of course, I have to keep one hand on the trigger and try to eat with my left hand, but it does work. So does "bait" -- I toss a handful of their favorite kibble treats on the floor and I get a good 3-4 minutes of peace and quiet! :roll: 

When you get to the point where you only have to put her on the floor 30 times during a meal instead of 87, you are making progress! :wink: 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I had to do that with Moby since I eat on the couch. I just kept pushing him away or bugging him if he tried (rubbing his belly cause he hates that). After so long he learned to stop (plus when I eat unsugared cereal sometimes I let him lick the bowl as a reward for not bugging during the eating process).


----------

